# Ford 2000 water temp gage



## Larf (May 11, 2012)

I have a Ford 2000 3 cyl gas with inop water temp gage. I would like to repair or replace the water temp gage..

Actually, the whole instrument cluster doesn't work, but I don't consider the other gages (tach and fuel) to be essential. 

Any suggestions? Repair or replace and how to begin?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Since none of the gauges work, I would check the electrical wiring first.

Undo the four screws in the white frame on instrument cluster.
You will now be able to pull the cluster up and out of the hood.
The tachometer cable (and perhaps electrical wiring harness) may be clamped to the hood, check under hood and loosen if necessary.

Look at the behind of cluster, here is a description on what goes where:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/72-ford-4000-a-22050/ post #11

If everything looks alright and it still not work, check the voltage stabilizer.


Here are wiring diagrams: http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2963
Note that there is one for the tractors assembled in USA (the tractor´s serial number starts with a "C") and the tractors assembled in Europe (starts with "A" or "B").


----------



## Larf (May 11, 2012)

Hacke, Thanks for quick and clear response. I'll work on this on the weekend, and advise if I'm successful, or have more questions.


----------

